
USA: Legalization of marijuana caused a reduction of rapes and thefts [pdf] - mathoff
http://ftp.iza.org/dp10522.pdf
======
rodionos
This is a really interesting topic. Rape, unlike other types of crime, suffers
from reporting deficiencies, specifically many victims choose not to report it
out of fear of social backlash. I wonder if this is playing any part in
observed changes.

------
mathoff
\+ reduced consumption of other drugs and both ordinary and binge alcohol

